# Gravely 430 feedback



## pneumatic001 (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm looking at a gravely 430, I think it's early 70's it's red & white. It's been sitting for 10-15 yrs but its a clean tractor. It's got a mower, snowblower and vac/trailer. The kind lady who owns it said her husband had a new tranny put in it and then it was parked shortly there after. 

I'm aware of the elbow grease, carb cleaning, tank flushing, new lines an a few other possibilities, but I'm mechanically inclined and not scared! 

Anybody got some feedback as to what it might be worth? What I might look for so this isn't a waste of time & money!

Thanks in advance, G


----------



## Richard-tx (Jan 30, 2011)

THe 430 is one rugged machine. Based on the two wheel tractor transmission, it is as rugged a transmission as was ever built. The transmission design is based on a tank transmission. Below is a US Army training video showing key elements of the transmission type used in the Gravely.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8fAHTeDGiQ[/ame]

Designed to last about 100 year or more, I have not found a more rugged transmission in any tractor in it's class. Change the oil periodically and it will last.

The engine is just like any other engine.


----------

